# Topics > Mixed reality >  Masquerade Face Tracking & 3D Effects Rendering SDK, Masquerade Technologies, Inc., Belarus

## Airicist

youtube.com/MSQRDAPP

twitter.com/msqrdme

linkedin.com/company/masquerade-technologies

instagram.com/msqrdme

Authors:

Co-founder and CEO - Eugene Nevgen

Co-founder and CTO - Sergey Gonchar

Co-founder - Eugene Zatepyakin

----------


## Airicist

MSQRD - Install it on the App Store!

Published on Feb 9, 2016

----------


## Airicist

MSQRD COMPILATION 2016 - Best Funny Videos

Published on Feb 28, 2016




> MSQRD APP Best Funny Video or Vines. Compilation 2016.
> Rejanolg is expert leader in funny fail videos and compilations. Rejanolg releases funny greatest reactions, pranks, epic fails, scare cam and compilations. Join the Rejanolg!

----------


## Airicist

Published on Mar 10, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Facebook buys face-swapping app MSQRD and its many selfie filters"

by James Vincent
March 9, 2016

Masks, augmented reality selfie, Facebook, Inc., Menlo Park, California, USA

----------

